# Suicide Silence Disengage Video



## ittoa666 (Jul 2, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SUICIDE SILENCE: 'Disengage' Video Released

They need to diversify their bonds a little.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 3, 2010)

It got exciting for the first minute, but got a little boring afterwards. I thought they'll something more interesting with those lead notes.

I enjoyed the headbanging though, i'll give em that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 3, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> It got exciting for the first minute, but got a little boring afterwards. I thought they'll something more interesting with those lead notes.
> 
> I enjoyed the headbanging though, i'll give em that.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 3, 2010)

Disengage is the best song on "no time to bleed." I'm not a big fan but I like this song, they are the only deathcore band I can listen to from time to time.. and I like these types of videos where it just shows them doing their thing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate these guys so much, this just sucked loads of donkey nuts like I expected it to. Also, their singer looks like such a prancy little scene kid.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 3, 2010)

The singer should try out for Birds of War. That stance he takes at the beginning is perfect.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> I hate these guys so much, this just sucked loads of donkey nuts like I expected it to. Also, their singer looks like such a prancy little scene kid.



Tell us how you really feel, don't sugar coat it. 

I do agree with you. To put it politely, that song was "uninspired."


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jul 3, 2010)

the song is alright, but i like how the video was shot


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Tell us how you really feel, don't sugar coat it.
> 
> I do agree with you. To put it politely, that song was "uninspired."






H8'ers gotta h8!


----------



## Joose (Jul 3, 2010)

I fuckin' love this band and nearly every song they have.

I liked the "Genocide" video better, especially since the Saw VI remix has a way more bad ass intro.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is it that the music every 9th grader in the world writes never got any 9th graders famous? I deem this false.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2010)

False.

I loved their first album, but since then the guitars have gotten more boring, and the singer is overdubbing himself WAAAYYYY too much. Sounds like a flock of himself sucking at metal vocals.

Garbage. The singer hangs out with that Big Chocolate fag too, so it's no surprise he's going to shit.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 3, 2010)

Much like the OP said


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2010)

awful

only word for it. I dont know how people can deem this true. The only thing that stands out about this band is the drummers kit. which is quite tasty. Aside from that, deemed false


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 3, 2010)

Had to turn this off within a minute.
I am not one to hate on music, but definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 3, 2010)

The first time I listened to this band it was this video....

I thought.... Almost interesting / what an emo looking fag vocalist / tattoos cant even make him look metal.
Now, to see the video posted, it looks like and sounds like they are taking steps backwards... The music was WAY less interesting... I got bored of that riff the guitar player played high on the neck quickly. Too bad it was the main riff. The Vocalist kills it for me. He over acts everything..... The new video looks very non interesting just jamming in a white room. If the song were badass with good editing this could be done.... And one more observation.. At the end when they tinker down the ending of the song, reminds me of when you're pissing / waiting for the last couple squirts/dribbles


----------



## Severance (Jul 3, 2010)

You know I don't think I've ranted on anything before but here it goes...

I like that first riff they did the first time around its a pretty nice little groove. That being said the 2nd 3rd 4th and 20th time they played that riff in the song it kinda lost it luster. I actually thought the overdubbed vocal near the end sounded pretty righteous, but that might just be because I was tired of hearing that horrible core howl. Also that like interlude in the middle where one guitarist fit into that song like the mixing of the solo 3:10 of "a horse called golgotha" by baroness(wasn't bad solo just the mixing and tone ruin it since such the rest of the song is so wonderfully mastered). 

That being said I don't really understand all these core bands I see in my scene that play rediculously cookie cutter bree bree breakdown stuff like this and get away with it. I mean I go out to shows and see some bands that I can barely tell that they've changed songs during the set(granted if the singer didn"t say anything i might not know). I also look around my scene and people are just starting to get to the point where they can't stand this stuff anymore. I'm not bashing all core bands at all I know a few of them and have listened to some that don't just play the same shit. And those bands are great cause there using ideas good ones like melody and harmony whilst these other band just wanna sound as percussive as possible and have a howler monkey for a singer.

I do have to thank core for one thing though I do believe they have ushered in a new era for the metal genre by getting more people to listen to heavier music. I think we as any kind of progressive minded musicians need take this wide open window we have been given and direct the populus of listeners that come out to these shows to more music like ours.

Well end rant. I do have on last thing that need clearing up...






Is that the singers skin or is he wearing a shirt cause if thats his skin I think he should seek the help of a physician.

Also in watching this video i feel that the director didn't like the music. So he put it in a room that room that fits it perfectly cause the rooms pretty dull and uninteresting.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not a fan of this type of stuff anyways, but I gave it a listen. I wanted to choke the vocalist and the music sounded like a 4 minute long bridge. No dynamics, no build, just "watch us chunk powerchords and hit double bass kicks". I got briefly interested when that tasy lead line came in , and then it didn't do anything. :-( 
But, to each their own. They've got a record deal, and I don't, so someone must like 'em.


----------



## Espaul (Jul 3, 2010)

At 1:45 it seems as the singer says "...and now I live treble"

Anyways.. the vocals on this is really not good.. seems as though they want to take it a step further, but ends up with peaking 1930's LP sound with high volume.. not for me

Video was allright, it's safe


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 3, 2010)

^^^ That's his skin 
Disengage is one of my favourite Suicide Silence song (yes, I like some of their stuff) but this video is pretty boring. Some guys headbanging in front of a white screen lol
The "Wake up"-video was much cooler


----------



## Severance (Jul 3, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^^^ That's his skin
> Disengage is one of my favourite Suicide Silence song (yes, I like some of their stuff) but this video is pretty boring. Some guys headbanging in front of a white screen lol
> The "Wake up"-video was much cooler


 
The skin on his stomach looks fackin leathery man its sick.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 3, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Much like the OP said




 Exactly. 

I'm pretty glad I stopped liking this band years ago. I thought the vid was extremely boring and the singer looks like a jackass.


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 3, 2010)

ugh suicide silence... what a waste of talent... that drummer can do so much better than this... and those guitarists obviously know their way around their instruments, but they just seem to refuse to show it in SS's music... what the fuck is wrong with this band? if you have talent fucking use it!


----------



## graciouspatty (Jul 3, 2010)

honestly this is the worst shit I've ever heard. your average scene fag down the block who just started playing guitar could have easily written this. it's almost like it's supposed to be some kind of joke


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah genre bashing aside this was a really boring song(I find all of their stuff boring but this is even more so), the singers highs are wayyyy tooo shrill, and the video was a huge step backwards.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Severance said:


>


^ look at these guys....^^Fucking metal..................^ look at this douchbag.. He just dont fit. Looks like their little brother trying to be cool jumping in the band picture. I know its not all about the image but they can find someone more heavy sounding and a lot more hard looking.


----------



## 13point9 (Jul 3, 2010)

i like SS but this song and video are both weak, also that tone is terrible imo


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not one of these narrow minded guys that hates bands cause they get lumped into a genre but I've never listened to Suicide Silence before so I watched it last night and I actually wanted to like them but there was absolutely nothing that stood out to me about the song or video whatsoever.


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2010)

I quite like some of their more recent stuff, but this song was pretty crap.
What's more crap is the video. A white room? You couldnt think of anythink even the least bit creative?
Very amateurish in more way than one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 3, 2010)

For people who don't want to watch the video, I'll summarize it for you:

BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee *chugga chugga breakdown* breeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee *slight melodic part followed by some dissonant chord*

Rinse, repeat, until several albums are written.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 3, 2010)

I like suicide silence but I dont like this song at all..and the video sucks big time! Lifted is IMO the best song by far on the latest album!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

He's surprisingly consistent live.


----------



## død (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesus christ that synchronised headbanging is lame.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2010)

Whitechapel has some synchronised headbanging, and it's far from lame. Shit, EVERY SINGLE thrash band had synchronised headbanging, and they kicked fucking ass.

The singers fucking arms spread bullshit pisses me off. Is he trying to make himself look big? Cause he still looks like a scrawny little emo bitch to me. 

GODDAMNIT that band has so much fucking talent, and they throw it all away. Reminds me of a non-wankey Cooley.


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2010)

synchronised headbanging = fucking lame.


----------



## richcastle66 (Jul 3, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> I like suicide silence but I dont like this song at all..and the video sucks big time! Lifted is IMO the best song by far on the latest album!




god i hate that song. and everything on that album except for the last 4 songs. love the cleansing tho. it got me into deathcore.

gotta love the elitists here...


----------



## metaljohn (Jul 3, 2010)

The self-titled ep was the only decent thing they put out.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 3, 2010)

cypher858 said:


> ugh suicide silence... what a waste of talent... that drummer can do so much better than this... and those guitarists obviously know their way around their instruments, but they just seem to refuse to show it in SS's music... what the fuck is wrong with this band? if you have talent fucking use it!



^^^


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 3, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I think hes a kill frontman. His band is pretty borring IMHO though.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 3, 2010)

i dont understand all the h8, i think its a pretty awesome song... i dont understand what more you could want from this genre...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 3, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> I don't understand what more you could want from this genre.



More things I could want from this genre;

1. A decent riff.
2. A song that actually finds a groove instead of plodding around aimlessly for 4 minutes. To me, the whole song sounded like an intro that never "picked up."
3. Actual lead playing. That bit of garbage at 2:14 is just awful. Who the hell puts something like that on a record?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 3, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> More things I could want from this genre;
> 
> 1. A decent riff.
> 2. A song that actually finds a groove instead of plodding around aimlessly for 4 minutes. To me, the whole song sounded like an intro that never "picked up."
> 3. Actual lead playing. That bit of garbage at 2:14 is just awful. Who the hell puts something like that on a record?


i actually like the riff at 2:14....different strokes for different folks i guess....what bands would you sugest i listen to in this genre?


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 3, 2010)

Well... that was ghey...


----------



## metulkult (Jul 3, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> False.
> 
> I loved their first album, but since then the guitars have gotten more boring, and the singer is overdubbing himself WAAAYYYY too much. Sounds like a flock of himself sucking at metal vocals.
> 
> Garbage. The singer hangs out with that Big Chocolate fag too, so it's no surprise he's going to shit.



Ok, I HATE deathcore, and especially hate this band, but I love Big Chocolate.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 3, 2010)

The original song/video posted was horrible. After a minute it just became a painfully boring drone.



metalvince333 said:


> I like suicide silence but I dont like this song at all..and the video sucks big time! Lifted is IMO the best song by far on the latest album!




The keyboard part was kinda cool. I can't get over that fucking vocalist though...he looks like a choking vulture in mid-air when he does that arms-spread headbang.




liamh said:


> synchronised headbanging = fucking lame.



 Well in certain cases maybe, but





I don't think Behemoth and Hypocrisy are lame.


----------



## groph (Jul 3, 2010)

NOTE: I AM THE WORLD'S BIGGEST SUICIDE SILENCE HATER

I liked that intro riff over the blast beats, because even though it's done by a deathcore band, Hate Eternal and plenty of other "real death metal" bands do shit like that all the time and I don't bitch about how generic I think it sounds.

But then the vocalist came in and ruined any potential that song could have had, I absolutely despise his vocals.


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2010)

I like deathcore and I can stomach Suicide Silence, but I'll be the first to admit that dude's voice is fucking annoying.


----------



## 13point9 (Jul 3, 2010)

amon amarth have a big thing about syncro headbanging too, i personally think its a good thing to do as a band one it shows visually where the groove is and two it keeps you in time lol


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> what bands would you sugest i listen to in this genre?




Whitechapel.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 3, 2010)

white chapel sucks ass.




























JK


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 3, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> white chapel sucks ass.
> 
> JK



hah i was about to rage out on you xD


----------



## Severance (Jul 3, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> The original song/video posted was horrible. After a minute it just became a painfully boring drone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah seeing the mayhem stage made me lols cause here in dallas nergal did this.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't see the appeal of deathcore at all tbh... DM has lots more depth and is just as, if not more intense.  Just doesn't compute for me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 3, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> I don't see the appeal of deathcore at all tbh... DM has lots more depth and is just as, if not more intense.  Just doesn't compute for me.



Different Strokes, Different Folks.

This isn't a deathcore vs death metal debate thread, this is a "the new suicide silence song sucks dick" thread.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 3, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Different Strokes, Different Folks.
> 
> This isn't a deathcore vs death metal debate thread, this is a "the new suicide silence song sucks dick" thread.



I know, it doesn't bother at all either. I just don't understand what people see in it is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 3, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> I know, it doesn't bother at all either. I just don't understand what people see in it is what I'm trying to say.



its groovier. often times, catchier, and a lot of the vocalists are way better, just my 2 cents...

dont get me wrong though, i am a huge fan of both genres


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2010)

I know what will fix this, some fucking mortician!


----------



## Joose (Jul 3, 2010)

Shame so many of you hate them.

I love their sound and style.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 3, 2010)

i remember when i saw them on the first MayhemFest. the first song was cool. the 2nd was exactly like the first... and then i realized their whole set was fast powerchord chug, slow breakdown, fast powerchord chug, slow-er breakdown.... i was yelling after every song in their set for the next band to come on.. now it just seems their riff writing got ten times worse with this album.... and i hate the vocalist.. always have always will


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 3, 2010)

Severance said:


>





I don't mean to derail this thread, but their bassist has one hell of a rig there!

Let's see... he's got three Markbass cabs (104HF, 151HF, and 106HF)... I can't see what he's using for heads, but he seems to have a rack unit as well. I think there's some Ampeg gear in there.

EDIT: After researching, he's got two Markbass SD 800 heads, too.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 4, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Whitechapel.


and All Shall Perish


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 4, 2010)

cypher858 said:


> a lot of the vocalists are way better



I completely disagree, I find DC vocals to be terrible a lot of the time, especially all this breeing stuff... give me a good guttural growl any day. I'll take AJ Magana over the dude in SS any day


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah i dont really dig the pig squeel vocals much... For the deathcore style my favorites are The acacia strain, Whitechapel, and All shall Perish... I love The Acacia Strain's vocals.. Dude is so powerfull. 

In Black metal I hate how most bands try to copy danny filth too much.. The sound... the look.... ect... 

Seems like if you play about the same style of music but the vocalist dont wear corpse paint/make up and sound like danny filth.. this makes you death metal.  A unique vocalist/not black metal fashion lands you out of the genre? Someone clear this up for me......
black metal = more blastbeats?


----------



## 13point9 (Jul 4, 2010)

black metal= mid tempo more atmosphere and open chords, higher pitched vocals


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 4, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Seems like if you play about the same style of music but the vocalist dont wear corpse paint/make up and sound like danny filth.. this makes you death metal.  A unique vocalist/not black metal fashion lands you out of the genre? Someone clear this up for me......
> black metal = more blastbeats?


 
Black metal is more atmospheric and the vocal style is way different.

Also, Suicide Silence sucks, Whitechapel sucks, and All Shall Perish is okay. Deathcore is the most uninspired music I've ever heard.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 4, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> I completely disagree, I find DC vocals to be terrible a lot of the time, especially all this breeing stuff... give me a good guttural growl any day. I'll take AJ Magana over the dude in SS any day



and over-processed, often times with what i call the "gargle filter". its kind of funny, anytime i watch a studio vid from a band like Deicide all the vocals are done in one take.... well, more like whole verses are done in one take with little overdubbing. i then see DC bands and literally every part of the song is broken up into tiny vocal sections no more than a few seconds long... 

and whoever said its groovier needs to listen to the genres more. both have their share of groove driven bands and both have technical widdly-widdly bands. i dont really consider having breakdowns as groove cause every band plays either open note or triad breakdowns. and most played in the same triplet note pattern that isn't really groovey


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Well in certain cases maybe, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont care if a 'true' band does it, it still looks retarded to me. 
...As does corpse paint.


----------



## willyman101 (Jul 4, 2010)

The singer Mitch really is such a fag... he was better with short hair. Watching their YouTube vids recording with Machine, all he does is talk in his whiny voice and move his enormous fringe out of his face.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2010)

liamh said:


> synchronised headbanging = fucking lame.










Why did this thread have to turn into an argument about headbanging? I suggest you get back ot before the mods descend from the heavens.


----------



## Joose (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol... I can't believe anyone would talk shit about headbanging, or how people express themselves on stage. That just might be one of the most ignorant things I've ever heard.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Black metal is more atmospheric and the vocal style is way different.
> 
> Also, Suicide Silence sucks, Whitechapel sucks, and All Shall Perish is okay. Deathcore is the most uninspired music I've ever heard.


 wow, those are some bold statements, why would they be touring bands and selling cds if they suck so much?...


----------



## Joose (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> wow, those are some bold statements, why would they be touring bands and selling cds if they suck so much?...



This.

I'm sure there's another ignorant rationale coming in reply to your post lol.

"Because their fans are stupid and don't know what good music is". 

I love Suicide Silence! And I'm soooooo glad I can enjoy so many different types of Metal, Rock and just music in general. I feel bad for all these people who hate everything that isn't within their small catalog of genres and have to live every day getting pissed off at what other people like.


And on topic: I love simple videos like this. I'd love to do a video like this.


----------



## Necris (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, that was completely awful. Also, everything from his movements to how he looks; their singer is possibly the goofiest motherfucker I've ever seen.


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I suggest you get back ot before the mods descend from the heavens.



You mean like, the exact opposite of what you're doing.
All I did was make a throwaway comment on a thread which had long gone from being on-topic.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> wow, those are some bold statements, why would they be touring bands and selling cds if they suck so much?...



Ke$ha does the exact same thing, does that imply she's good?


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2010)

Joose said:


> Lol... I can't believe anyone would talk shit about headbanging, or how people express themselves on stage. That just might be one of the most ignorant things I've ever heard.



The only ignorant thing in this thread is you thinking someone expressing their opinion is ignorant.
I dont choose think it looks stupid. But when you're on stage looking like some panda bear/dominatrix doing hair athletics, its hard for me to take seriously.
For the record, I adore Behemoth.

Oh, I love the hypocrisy (no pun intended) going on.
It was fine to rag on Attack Attacks way of "expressing themselves" (  ) but if you say the exact same thing about a 'true' metal' band you get posts like the one i just quoted.


----------



## Joose (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't think it's fine to rag on Attack Attack's stage presence either. Or anyone's. Who cares?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> wow, those are some bold statements, why would they be touring bands and selling cds if they suck so much?...



Taylor Swift, Brittney Spears, Lady Gaga, Nickleback, Justin Beiber, Ke$ha...

Should I keep going? All the music I just listed is uninspired, contrived crap that is made simply to sell records, sacrificing any musical integrity the individual musicians may have had prior. 

And, Suicide Silence is the heavy equivalent.


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2010)

Joose said:


> I don't think it's fine to rag on Attack Attack's stage presence either. Or anyone's. Who cares?



Yeah, I bet you were in that thread all guns a'blazing.
Guess what dude, peole have opinions!
...And people arnt gonna hold them back just to pussy foot around the feelings of a bunch of over-sensitive fanboys.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 4, 2010)

liamh said:


> The only ignorant thing in this thread is you thinking someone expressing their opinion is ignorant.
> I dont choose think it looks stupid. But when you're on stage looking like some panda bear/dominatrix doing hair athletics, its hard for me to take seriously.
> For the record, I adore Behemoth.
> 
> ...




I respect the fact that you are entititled to your opinion, but when you make such a generalized statement, it extends past the scope of the original post.

To say that synchronised headbanging is fucking lame is just as general as saying, "bands that play seven strings suck", or something along those lines, for the reason that both statements include everyone who does either, regardless to what extent they do it.

For instance,



død;2045425 said:


> Jesus christ that synchronised headbanging is lame.



This fellow made a comment directed only towards a specific video of the band in question. Your comment is directed towards ANY band with synchronised headbanging, regardless of whether they are "true" or not. 

Now, maybe you're saying that you don't like it when a band goes so far as to choreograph their headbanging, or something. I don't know, you weren't very specific. I didn't get your "panda bear/dominatrix" analogy. But I can guarantee you, for virtually ALL metal bands, during a live show, headbanging will occur. And it will be in sync, unless the whole crowd can't keep a beat.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2010)

liamh said:


> You mean like, the exact opposite of what you're doing.
> All I did was make a throwaway comment on a thread which had long gone from being on-topic.



I hope you know I wasn't referring to you alone, and I just used your quote as an example. I'm not gonna get into any flame wars on my own topic. Alright?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 4, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Taylor Swift, Brittney Spears, Lady Gaga, Nickleback, Justin Beiber, Ke$ha...
> 
> Should I keep going? All the music I just listed is uninspired, contrived crap that is made simply to sell records, sacrificing any musical integrity the individual musicians may have had prior.
> 
> And, Suicide Silence is the heavy equivalent.


 well i guess an opinion is an opinion, you can listen to what ever floats your boat...but i dont agree with suicide silence being a heavy equivalent to lady gaga...i mean, c'mon...she entertains with a catchy chorus and blasphemy, suicides lyrics are meaning full and imo there guitar parts are nothing technically amazing but its something to bang your head to and i thinks its pretty brutal, if you dont want to listen to it then fine, and if you want to express a negative opinion about them on a seven string guitar site (which isnt benefiting anyone) then go ahead i guess...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> well i guess an opinion is an opinion, you can listen to what ever floats your boat...but i dont agree with suicide silence being a heavy equivalent to lady gaga...i mean, c'mon...she entertains with a catchy chorus and blasphemy, suicides lyrics are meaning full and imo there guitar parts are nothing technically amazing but its something to bang your head to and i thinks its pretty brutal, if you dont want to listen to it then fine, and if you want to express a negative opinion about them on a seven string guitar site (which isnt benefiting anyone) then go ahead i guess...



Wake up, wake up!
This is no hallucination
This is what we have become
This is what dreams are made of
Go look in the mirror.
Wake up, wake up!
This is no hallucination x2
Do we still exist?
I can't see my face.
Or are we just rot here?
I can't see my face.
Wake up, wake up!
This is no hallucination
This is what we have become
This is now what dreams are made of.
Wake up, wake up! x8
Come on, come on you've got to wake the fuck up
Wake up, wake up!
This is more than you bargained for
It took so long so you ate some more
You did too much man, you did too much!
Wake up, wake up! x4

Very meaningful.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Wake up, wake up!
> This is no hallucination
> This is what we have become
> This is what dreams are made of
> ...


 yes it does mean something.....are you implying that it doesnt?...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> yes it does mean something.....are you implying that it doesnt?...



Yes. Compare these lyrics to, say, decrepit birth's lyrics. High school drug fantasy vs. transcending the human plain. I have nothing against the band, but I think they need a musical and lyrical overhaul.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Yes. Compare these lyrics to, say, decrepit birth's lyrics. High school drug fantasy vs. transcending the human plain. I have nothing against the band, but I think they need a musical and lyrical overhaul.


 well if these guys had lyrics about transcending the human plain theyd probably get called a knock off or something smart-ass like, and calling it a " high school drug fantasy" just makes it look more stupid i guess, but if i said its a guy contolled by a substance and questioning his exsistence it would be more intruiging, i do admit they are to literal with there lyrics, like " i cant see my face" that is pretty stupid , suicide silence arent my favorite band but id pick them over anything on the radio ANYDAY.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 4, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> well if these guys had lyrics about transcending the human plain theyd probably get called a knock off or something smart-ass like, and calling it a " high school drug fantasy" just makes it look more stupid i guess, but if i said its a guy contolled by a substance and questioning his exsistence it would be more intruiging, i do admit they are to literal with there lyrics, like " i cant see my face" that is pretty stupid , suicide silence arent my favorite band but id pick them over anything on the radio ANYDAY.



I wouldn't choose ss or radio rock. i must admit though that I do enjoy bands with simple lyrics (cannibal corpse, slayer), but they usually have great music to back up the singer. I can't say the same for ss.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I wouldn't choose ss or radio rock. i must admit though that I do enjoy bands with simple lyrics (cannibal corpse, slayer), but they usually have great music to back up the singer. I can't say the same for ss.


 can we just be friends?..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2010)

Not my thing to say the least, but power to 'em if they're having fun, and especially if others like it.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 5, 2010)

Joose said:


> This.
> 
> I'm sure there's another ignorant rationale coming in reply to your post lol.
> 
> "Because their fans are stupid and don't know what good music is".


 
They suck because they offer nothing new to the genre, they don't have anything to identify themself from the other bands in deathcore other than the names listed on their albums and songs. I wouldn't hate deathcore if it wasn't just the same as it ever was, all day every day.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 5, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> well i guess an opinion is an opinion, you can listen to what ever floats your boat...but i dont agree with suicide silence being a heavy equivalent to lady gaga...i mean, c'mon...she entertains with a catchy chorus and blasphemy, suicides lyrics are meaning full and imo there guitar parts are nothing technically amazing but its something to bang your head to and i thinks its pretty brutal, if you dont want to listen to it then fine, and if you want to express a negative opinion about them on a seven string guitar site (which isnt benefiting anyone) then go ahead i guess...



Lady Gaga = only makes music to sell records, thats it. She has no point to get across.

Suicide Silence = makes music to sell records. They know breakdowns sell, so all they play are breakdowns, and all the scene kids buy it. 

Not bashing on them, just pointing out a fact. And yes, I will compare SS to Lady Gaga everyday, and would willingly sit down with their singer and express my views to his face.

Remember, I listen to crap music too. Sometimes I don't want to think about what I'm listening to, I just want noise in the background, and Lady Gaga and Suicide Silence fills that void. 

Plus, everything that Ittoa has said so far, me and him usually echo each other anyways.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 5, 2010)

Lady Gaga is actually a wonderful musician, she just does the pop stuff because it sells.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Lady Gaga is actually a wonderful musician, she just does the pop stuff because it sells.



What's worse, making "fluff" that sells because that's all you're capable of, or making "fluff" that sells because you chose monetary success over using your musical abilities?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's worse, making "fluff" that sells because that's all you're capable of, or making "fluff" that sells because you chose monetary success over using your musical abilities?



The second option. And that's exactly the point I've been trying to make.

The musicians in Suicide Silence are extremely talented, but they are only putting records out like they are to sell. Plain and simple. 

I have this strange feeling either of the guitarists could outplay me any day of the week. But they don't.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 5, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> False.
> 
> I loved their first album, but since then the guitars have gotten more boring, and the singer is overdubbing himself WAAAYYYY too much. Sounds like a flock of himself sucking at metal vocals.
> 
> Garbage. The singer hangs out with that Big Chocolate fag too, so it's no surprise he's going to shit.



That guy is a colossal faggot


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> can we just be friends?..



Sure


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 5, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> can we just be friends?..


NO! 


Naw I'm kidding


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 5, 2010)

Suicide Silence is just terrible. I honestly can't wait until this cookie cutter Deathcore trend dies out.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 5, 2010)

You know, it probably took me three days to realize this thread wasn't about Carnifex. /generic.


----------



## Dan (Jul 5, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> The second option. And that's exactly the point I've been trying to make.
> 
> The musicians in Suicide Silence are extremely talented, but they are only putting records out like they are to sell. Plain and simple.
> 
> I have this strange feeling either of the guitarists could outplay me any day of the week. But they don't.



The problem we have here though is that GaGa makes 'pop' music... because its popular. Hell i love some of her stuff, its so cheesy it hurts but thats why its so good. Because its popular it sells WELL and shes essentially a millionaire because of it. Shes smarter than you think.

SS on the other hand just... well lets just put it this way, if they could write a good song they would have done it by now. One of the best ways to get kids into music is a slow progression from their first album throughout their discography to their latest release.

Look at Avenged Sevenfold. Their first album sounds nothing like their new stuff.. and why? Because they wanted to change their music over time so kids still dig them and they can play what they want. They even said this in interviews i believe.

Suicide Silence have just become simpler and added more breakdowns into their new music. This is because they are running out of ideas. *IF* they had evolved their music then i could understand. made it more technical or added a new edge to their music. But they simply haven't.

and its awful. Really.... its really bad

Each to their own though, its good for new kids who cant play anything i guess.


----------



## Statue of Ages (Jul 5, 2010)

Eh, didn't like the video, but I still think the band is okay.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 5, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> You know, it probably took me three days to realize this thread wasn't about Carnifex. /generic.



Oh god. Don't even start me on Carnifex. I made the mistake of actually staying to watch their set as I was waiting for Unearth and Veil of Maya to go on.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 5, 2010)

Isn't Carnifex one of those bands that have entire songs of breakdowns?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 5, 2010)

All the fucking deathcore hate around here is getting really old. There are bands that suck in both kinds of metal, both "true" and -core. It's ridiculous how you guys say that people need to be more open minded and then won't listen to bands because they're not "true metal". A lot of deathcore bands have more musicianship and talent than a lot of real metal bands. And saying that a band hasn't changed itself over the years is a moot point. Cannibal Corpse has stayed relatively the same over the years and people eat that shit up.

That being said, Suicide Silence suck all kinds of dick. So do a lot of contrived deathcore bands. So do a lot of contrived death metal bands. So do a lot of contrived black metal bands. So do a lot of contrived pop musicians. So do.... Do you see where that's going? 

I need to quit having these rants.

Now to actually add to the topic, the video was cool. The music wasn't the best. It was average breakdown deathcore, but that doesn't make it auto-bad. Also, Mitch Lucker is a faggot.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 5, 2010)

Just like Technocore said, there's waaaaayy too much bashing where bashing isn't needed. Every genre has its flops. Deathcore just seems to have more of said flops. If you actually give some bands in the genre a listen, you'll find that there is a lot of talent.

Aside from that, I hate Suicide Silence and everything they've ever done. This video is boring and flat. Not to mention Mitch Lucker sucks so much dick.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Just like Technocore said, there's waaaaayy too much bashing where bashing isn't needed. Every genre has its flops. Deathcore just seems to have more of said flops. If you actually give some bands in the genre a listen, you'll find that there is a lot of talent.
> 
> Aside from that, I hate Suicide Silence and everything they've ever done. This video is boring and flat. Not to mention Mitch Lucker sucks so much dick.



I don't hate every deathcore band. I like the red chord, acacia, all shall perish, and (old) despised icon to name a few. I just prefer the old form of it before the genre became watered down.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Lady Gaga is actually a wonderful musician, she just does the pop stuff because she's amazing at it.



Fixed


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 6, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> All the fucking deathcore hate around here is getting really old. There are bands that suck in both kinds of metal, both "true" and -core. It's ridiculous how you guys say that people need to be more open minded and then won't listen to bands because they're not "true metal". A lot of deathcore bands have more musicianship and talent than a lot of real metal bands. And saying that a band hasn't changed itself over the years is a moot point. Cannibal Corpse has stayed relatively the same over the years and people eat that shit up.
> 
> That being said, Suicide Silence suck all kinds of dick. So do a lot of contrived deathcore bands. So do a lot of contrived death metal bands. So do a lot of contrived black metal bands. So do a lot of contrived pop musicians. So do.... Do you see where that's going?
> 
> ...



their first cd was decent imo...I wish mitch was in an up tempo'd DM band so i could really enjoy his voice.

I'm not much of a deathcore fan mostly because the scene here is all about it ;with brocore d-bags who used to be scene kids until they shaved their heads stretched their ears to redic sizes, threw on a waking a cadaver shirt and started beating up little kids...so i got over it prettty quickly.

oh and because i personally feel death metal and hardcore should remain their own genres.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> their first cd was decent imo...I wish mitch was in an up tempo'd DM band so i could really enjoy his voice.
> 
> I'm not much of a deathcore fan mostly because the scene here is all about it ;with brocore d-bags who used to be scene kids until they shaved their heads stretched their ears to redic sizes, threw on a waking a cadaver shirt and started beating up little kids...so i got over it prettty quickly.
> 
> oh and because i personally feel death metal and hardcore should remain their own genres.



While I don't enjoy his voice much, I do agree 100% with everything else.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 6, 2010)

how do people like these guys?


----------



## McKay (Jul 6, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Yeah i dont really dig the pig squeel vocals much... For the deathcore style my favorites are The acacia strain, Whitechapel, and All shall Perish... I love The Acacia Strain's vocals.. Dude is so powerfull.
> 
> *In Black metal I hate how most bands try to copy danny filth too much.. The sound... the look.... ect... *
> 
> ...





I'm late to this party but I'll agree that in general, Deathcore vocals are higher quality. In general, and I strictly mean among 'pro' bands.

They're seem more complex than their Death Metal counterparts.

Put me down for +1 'Raised on Thrash/Death' too. I'm no scene kid.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 6, 2010)

Plug said:


> The problem we have here though is that GaGa makes 'pop' music... because its popular. Hell i love some of her stuff, its so cheesy it hurts but thats why its so good. Because its popular it sells WELL and shes essentially a millionaire because of it. Shes smarter than you think.
> 
> SS on the other hand just... well lets just put it this way, if they could write a good song they would have done it by now. One of the best ways to get kids into music is a slow progression from their first album throughout their discography to their latest release.
> 
> ...



We seem to be aiming at slightly different targets. Pretty much in agreement though, overall.



And to whoever said the Black Metal / Dani Filth crap:

Cradle of Filth isn't black metal. Immortal is black metal. Mayhem is black metal. Please tell me how Immortal is trying to copy DaniFagFace. 
(I know that wasn't the comparison you were making, but I couldn't name a black metal band thats emerged in the past 5 years.)


----------



## eric86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will agree that most deathcore sux balls. However some that incorporate original substance sound great. I also find that the better ones have less of the hardcore influence (whitechapel) 
I think the ones with solid groove based riffs with a slight hardcore influence can be good, but the cheesy bree bree/second rate breakdown style of some deathcore makes it hard to take the genre seriously.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also some deathcore vocalists simply tear it up.. There certainly is the odd bree/whinge scream type stuff, but as a whole their is much more variety and talent then most dm.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 6, 2010)

...I love synchronized headbanging

With that being said I don't really hate specific genres, there are certainly bands in every genre that are good at what they do. They would be considered pioneers of their genre, and keep pushing the envelope. *IMO *Suicide Silence is not one of them. I would have to agree with the majority here in saying that their riffs and song structures are boring, and the vocals are god awful. On the other hand, I think Whitechapel's new album is ridiculously good


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Also some deathcore vocalists simply tear it up.. There certainly is the odd bree/whinge scream type stuff, but as a whole their is much more variety and talent then most dm.



There are some very talented Deathcore vocalists. I've seen few Death Metal vocalists with as much range and taste as Eddie Hermida from All Shall Perish, and I honestly believe Phil Bozeman is the most talented and passionate Deathcore/metal vocalist out there. The power he puts in his performance is unmatched by most, and he has a sense of direction and flow that I have never seen in anyone else.

 2:35



 9:05

 1:20


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2010)

Phil Bozeman is a fucking beast. Dude's got nearly unparalleled power behind his voice.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> There are some very talented Deathcore vocalists. I've seen few Death Metal vocalists with as much range and taste as Eddie Hermida from All Shall Perish, and I honestly believe Phil Bozeman is the most talented and passionate Deathcore/metal vocalist out there. The power he puts in his performance is unmatched by most, and he has a sense of direction and flow that I have never seen in anyone else.
> 
> Couldnt agree more, both eddie and phil are ridiculously good. As a metal vocalist both of these guys are hugely influential to me, particularly phil. In my opinion phil has the best lows in not only death metal but metal in general.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, such a huge sound comes from a guy not very large in stature. 
Its amazing.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 6, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> All the fucking deathcore hate around here is getting really old. There are bands that suck in both kinds of metal, both "true" and -core. It's ridiculous how you guys say that people need to be more open minded and then won't listen to bands because they're not "true metal". A lot of deathcore bands have more musicianship and talent than a lot of real metal bands. And saying that a band hasn't changed itself over the years is a moot point. Cannibal Corpse has stayed relatively the same over the years and people eat that shit up.
> 
> That being said, Suicide Silence suck all kinds of dick. So do a lot of contrived deathcore bands. So do a lot of contrived death metal bands. So do a lot of contrived black metal bands. So do a lot of contrived pop musicians. So do.... Do you see where that's going?
> 
> ...


 
I don't hate on deathcore automatically, I listen to the song before I pull my gripes. I don't just hate on that, but it's the topic of the discussion. If someone posted a shitty black metal song or a shitty death metal song I'd say it was bad too. I doubt there'd be all this controversy in those cases anyway.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I don't hate on deathcore automatically, I listen to the song before I pull my gripes. I don't just hate on that, but it's the topic of the discussion. If someone posted a shitty black metal song or a shitty death metal song I'd say it was bad too. I doubt there'd be all this controversy in those cases anyway.



 That's exactly what I do. Every genre has it's bad seeds, and deathcore just happens to be filled with more than usual because of the accessibility of the music.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I think its silly that once you add a breakdown to a genre all of a sudden it has hardcore influence....I listen to REAL hardcore where the lyrical content and aggression makes it hardcore (or hardcore punk) and like none of it has breakdowns. 

essentially (in my eyes) when you add 'core' to a genre it should mean the rawest or most intense form of that genre not that it has breakdowns... 

breakcore for instance...has nothing to do with breakdowns or hardcore punk.

idk, thats just like saying as soon as you add a blast beat "oh must be deathmetal i heard a few euros". now if i add an organ does it make it blackmetal?

there are a few bands who have a deathmetal sound with hardcore lyrics which in my eyes would be more tr00 to the deathcore name....

BUT as far as I'm concerned deathcore is a word that should of never existed.

and as far as Whitechapel I see like NO hardcore influence. I see thrash, I see Blackmetal, I see deathmetal and I see breakdowns.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will listen to about 4-5 songs before I judge if i like a band or not.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 6, 2010)

eric86 said:


> as a whole their is much more variety and talent then most dm.



LOL.


----------



## drezdin (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't make it through the video, but I will say that dude's beard was epic


----------



## Razzy (Jul 6, 2010)

I like Suicide Silence, but I HATED this song. What the Hell happened to them? What happened to songs like Unanswered, and No Pity For A Coward?


----------



## Joose (Jul 6, 2010)

^It's not their best song.

Unanswered is my favorite song they've made. The new album has some great tracks though. No Time To Bleed, Genocide (loooove the Saw VI remix), Lifted, Smoke, Something Invisible.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll add this to stir the pot with everyone who doesn't like the SS signer or that Big chocolate guy

Commissioner on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

enjoy!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 6, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> I'll add this to stir the pot with everyone who doesn't like the SS signer or that Big chocolate guy
> 
> Commissioner on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> enjoy!



hahaha actually liked it because of the electronica feel. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## McKay (Jul 6, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> LOL.



It's true. Most Death Metal vocalists predominantly use one technique. It's boring.

I think the bar is just set higher for vocalists in Deathcore. There are super complex and varied Death Metal vocalists and awful Deathcore ones but I think the standard lies higher in Deathcore because in regular DM it doesn't matter about the vocals so much if the band is really good. In DC it's a deal breaker.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> LOL.


 
Why would you cut the rest of my quote out? You made it seem like i was talking about death metal in general. My favourite style of music is old school death metal, and i would never imply that deathcore has more talent and variety as a whole. I was simply refering to the vocalists.. Deathcore has set the bar higher being a newer genre, whereas dm has been around for 20 odd years and has heaps of lets be honest here 'average vocalists'. 
I also think that the newer dm bands have a much higher standard of vocalists also, not just deathcore.


----------



## McKay (Jul 6, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Why would you cut the rest of my quote out? You made it seem like i was talking about death metal in general. My favourite style of music is old school death metal, and i would never imply that deathcore has more talent and variety as a whole. I was simply refering to the vocalists.. Deathcore has set the bar higher being a newer genre, whereas dm has been around for 20 odd years and has heaps of lets be honest here 'average vocalists'.
> I also think that the newer dm bands have a much higher standard of vocalists also, not just deathcore.



Because when you quote someone, stuff they've quoted isn't transferred across.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 6, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> All the fucking deathcore hate around here is getting really old. There are bands that suck in both kinds of metal, both "true" and -core. It's ridiculous how you guys say that people need to be more open minded and then won't listen to bands because they're not "true metal". A lot of deathcore bands have more musicianship and talent than a lot of real metal bands. And saying that a band hasn't changed itself over the years is a moot point. Cannibal Corpse has stayed relatively the same over the years and people eat that shit up.



oh believe me, its not the technicality that doesn't impress me, its the really bad song writing. for a couple of years now i've gotten away from my "oh listen to how insanely complex these guys play" to more of a songwriting perspective. instead of having my jaw hit the floor over technique now i find my self going "hmmm, thats all well and good, but that song took me absolutely nowhere, and actually kinda started to bore me." unless a song is actually put together well i wont be impressed. so when i hear bands following very similarly song structure without any nuance or thought for that matter then im going to dismiss it. the only band right now that combines technicality and quality songwriting for me is Cynic. and right now my favorite song is Ocean Planet by Gojira. 
so to sum up this novella of a post, it goes back to the shred guitar argument, yeah you can play a million miles per hour, but how was that memorable?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2010)

McKay said:


> Because when you quote someone, stuff they've quoted isn't transferred across.



Yes it is. 

As soon as you hit the "Quote" button the entire post appears in the text editing box. It was purposefully edited and severely cropped.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> As soon as you hit the "Quote" button the entire post appears in the text editing box. It was purposefully edited and severely cropped.



He's saying that if you quote someone, whatever they quoted in their post (the one you quoted) doesn't appear in your post (wow, confusing). Kind of like how the quote in your post didn't appear in mine. It also happened when you quoted the McKay's post. 

I'm too lazy to go back and see if what you are talking about was cropped, but Mckay was correct.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> He's saying that if you quote someone, whatever they quoted in their post (the one you quoted) doesn't appear in your post (wow, confusing). Kind of like how the quote in your post didn't appear in mine. It also happened when you quoted the other McKay's post.
> 
> I'm too lazy to go back and see if what you are talking about was cropped, but Mckay was correct.



Go back and you'll see what I mean.  

When you quote a quote, the original material is not transfered, but when you quote a standard post, that whole post is available in the text editor. 

Start at post 125 as well as eric86's statement that was cropped and "quoted".


----------



## McKay (Jul 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go back and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> When you quote a quote, the original material is not transfered, but when you quote a standard post, that whole post is available in the text editor.
> 
> Start at post 125 as well as eric86's statement that was cropped and "quoted".



I hit the quote button and replied to what he said. It didn't show the post he quoted, just like this doesn't show the post you quoted. 

What's with this attitude? Grow the hell up.



> It was purposefully edited and severely cropped.





> Start at post 125 as well as eric86's statement that was cropped and "quoted".


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

McKay said:


> I hit the quote button and replied to what he said. It didn't show the post he quoted, just like this doesn't show the post you quoted. You don't have to be a dick about it. Christ.



Didn't realize I was being a dick, maybe a little dry. Oh well.


----------



## McKay (Jul 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't realize I was being a dick, maybe a little dry. Oh well.









Please, enlighten me as to what I 'purposefully edited' and 'severely cropped'. If you're going to accusative and critical then back it up. Your posts were derogatory, belittling and antagonistic. Not to mention baseless. That qualifies as dickish behaviour to me.


----------



## Necris (Jul 7, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Also some deathcore vocalists simply tear it up.. There certainly is the odd bree/whinge scream type stuff, but as a whole their is much more variety and talent then most dm.


 
Here is the original quote for those of you who don't feel like looking. When quoted it was edited to look like:



eric86 said:


> as a whole their is much more variety and talent then most dm.


 
I'm not going to bother to agree or disagree with the statement.


----------



## McKay (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh God, I just realised what I did. I thought eric86 was Acatalepsy replying to my post. Max, I thought you were accusing me of editing the post and not Acatalepsy! 

I guess I skimmed eric86's post and assumed it was a reply to mine from the original guy. I saw the part about the post being edited and thought it was directed at me. I actually thought when quoting Acatalepsy that it was a really short post so I figured when eric quoted the 'LOL' that it was a criticism against me for not including the quote it was in response to for some context. Hence the defensive post about how tertiary quotes aren't carried through to quoted posts and the ensuing mix up with Max, who I thought was being critical of me for misquoting.

I apologise everyone. You didn't do anything wrong Max. Sorry man. I think this thread leads people who enjoy Deathcore to get quite defensive because it's almost taboo to like it among metal circles. I know I have to constantly justify why I like it when I'm with my friends.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

Whoa buddy, we're talking about two VERY different posts. I was referring to Acatalepsy taking what eric86 was saying out of context. 

Derogatory? Belittling? Antagonistic? How so? I didn't call you by any names. I didn't insult your intelligence. 

Like I said, I don't think I had an "attitude". I certainly didn't mean to put that out. I realize I could have worded my post to gunshow a bit better, but I didn't mean anything bad by it. 

I think you need to calm down a bit man. 



McKay said:


> Please, enlighten me as to what I 'purposefully edited' and 'severely cropped'. If you're going to accusative and critical then back it up. Your posts were derogatory, belittling and antagonistic.
> 
> What exactly did I leave out? Go and hit quote on the same post and see what happens.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

McKay said:


> Oh God, I just realised what I did. I thought eric86 was Acatalepsy replying to my post. Max, I thought you were accusing me of editing the post and not AcatalepsY! eric86 was actually saying the same thing as me I. I guess I just skimmed it and focused on him saying about the post being edited, assuming it was Acatalepsy claiming I had left out the message _he_ quoted, leading to my post about quoting and gunshow supporting it, maybe for reaching the same conclusion I did.
> 
> I apologise everyone. Max, you're not a dick!



It's all good man. 


Also, I can be a dick, so feel free to call me out on it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 7, 2010)

I declare this thread...




...Fix'd!


----------



## McKay (Jul 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all good man.
> 
> 
> Also, I can be a dick, so feel free to call me out on it.





Sorry again man, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Joose (Jul 7, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> I'll add this to stir the pot with everyone who doesn't like the SS signer or that Big chocolate guy
> 
> Commissioner on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> enjoy!



Dude, that was awesome!


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 7, 2010)

Joose said:


> Dude, that was awesome!



I know!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> There are some very talented Deathcore vocalists. I've seen few Death Metal vocalists with as much range and taste as Eddie Hermida from All Shall Perish, and I honestly believe Phil Bozeman is the most talented and passionate Deathcore/metal vocalist out there. The power he puts in his performance is unmatched by most, and he has a sense of direction and flow that I have never seen in anyone else.
> 
> 2:35
> 
> ...




thier vocalist is one of the sickest i have seen live... he destroys lol


----------



## eric86 (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha, that argument got awesome for a bit, lol. 
My opinion on general on deathcore is that you get good bands aswell as lemons. Much the same as most forms of metal, there is plenty of really talented, original material in a particular genre, and an aweful lot of shit. Deathcore is just easy to hate on also, the whingy scene kids attempt to wreck it for eveyone! As the age of the genre deathcore gets older, most of the posers will either stop producing music, or re-invent it.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 7, 2010)

For fans of deathcore- 



Basically every cryptopsy fan hates this album, but for deathcore material its really top notch. I can understand how the cryptopsy fans are pissed off, i mean cryptopsy is a fucking brutal/tech death band..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

McKay said:


> Sorry again man, I feel like an idiot.



Happens to the best of us mate.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2010)

eric86 said:


> For fans of deathcore-
> 
> 
> 
> Basically every cryptopsy fan hates this album, but for deathcore material its really top notch. I can understand how the cryptopsy fans are pissed off, i mean cryptopsy is a fucking brutal/tech death band..




Yeah....because Cryptopsy USED to be a death metal band, then they put out a bunch of death core. To top it all off, they got pissed and made fun of their long time fans (who got them to where they are today) by making that track (forget the name of it).

Deathcore generally doesn't jive with death metal. Fuck Cryptopsy. I regret EVERY penny I've ever given the ungrateful fucks.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah....because Cryptopsy USED to be a death metal band, then they put out a bunch of death core. To top it all off, they got pissed and made fun of their long time fans (who got them to where they are today) by making that track (forget the name of it).
> 
> Deathcore generally doesn't jive with death metal. Fuck Cryptopsy. I regret EVERY penny I've ever given the ungrateful fucks.


 
Fuck thats harsh. I understand how the old school dm fans are pissed, i really do get it. The new album sux for cryptopsy.. Im a massive fan of none so vile so nothing will top that for me, but as far as writing deathcore (Which they chose to do..) they are quite good at it. 
Obviously bring back the real cryptopsy, but the deathcore fans have some quality shit to listen to in the meantime.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 7, 2010)

LORD WORM FTW haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah....because Cryptopsy USED to be a death metal band, then they put out a bunch of death core. To top it all off, they got pissed and made fun of their long time fans (who got them to where they are today) by making that track (forget the name of it).
> 
> Deathcore generally doesn't jive with death metal. Fuck Cryptopsy. I regret EVERY penny I've ever given the ungrateful fucks.



Yeah Flo and Eric are fucking assholes for giving a big ol' "fuck you!" to their fans.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah....because Cryptopsy USED to be a death metal band, then they put out a bunch of death core. To top it all off, they got pissed and made fun of their long time fans (who got them to where they are today) by making that track (forget the name of it).
> 
> Deathcore generally doesn't jive with death metal. Fuck Cryptopsy. I regret EVERY penny I've ever given the ungrateful fucks.



Agreed. That album is tragic, not to mention their shitty mentality... I guess Flo & co are more interested in money than music.


----------



## liamh (Jul 7, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> I'll add this to stir the pot with everyone who doesn't like the SS signer or that Big chocolate guy
> 
> Commissioner on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> enjoy!


 
...What the _fuck _was that?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2010)

eric86 said:


> Fuck thats harsh. I understand how the old school dm fans are pissed, i really do get it. The new album sux for cryptopsy.. Im a massive fan of none so vile so nothing will top that for me, but as far as writing deathcore (Which they chose to do..) they are quite good at it.
> Obviously bring back the real cryptopsy, but the deathcore fans have some quality shit to listen to in the meantime.



Why wouldn't they just change the name of the band? I can't even wear my None So Vile shirt now, for fear that someone might think I like their stupid ass shit. I think I may burn it just to spite them


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why wouldn't they just change the name of the band? I can't even wear my None So Vile shirt now, for fear that someone might think I like their stupid ass shit. I think I may burn it just to spite them


----------



## Dan (Jul 7, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why wouldn't they just change the name of the band? I can't even wear my None So Vile shirt now, for fear that someone might think I like their stupid ass shit. I think I may burn it just to spite them



I didnt realise you could get Cryptopsy t-shirts in Mexico?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 7, 2010)

i love this thread... everyone has so much hate.... and that cryptopsy fuckin blows


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Plug said:


> I didnt realise you could get Cryptopsy t-shirts in Mexico?



You can get anything in mexico.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 7, 2010)

i actually thought it might be some b-side. i just did some research and found out this is an actual and proper track off the recent album, which i havn't listend to before.

the production and songwriting reminds me of mid 90s new metal with the attempt to be more extreme.


----------



## budda (Jul 7, 2010)

at least it's not abandon all ships.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 7, 2010)

budda said:


> at least it's not abandon all ships.


 
Never heard of them


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Never heard of them


----------



## metulkult (Jul 7, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 7, 2010)

^ sounds like Helia. ^ i like trance influenced stuff though :X

edit: however this is a lil boing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2010)

You guys win the posting the shittiest band award


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 7, 2010)

> Abandon All Ships


 
KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jul 7, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.






lulz


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 7, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.




dat shit wuz hot son!! 

It's got techno, emo-fringe, bobbing headsnapping headbang thing, crabbyness, and autotune!!!

WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEED!!?!?!?!




I had a dude once tell me that stuff like that was "prog". I administered Dream Theater, flexed, and open handed slapped the fuck out of him. Seriously.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 7, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, those guys sure like boating.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 8, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE



I totally put that comment on that video.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 8, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> dat shit wuz hot son!!
> 
> It's got techno, emo-fringe, bobbing headsnapping headbang thing, crabbyness, and autotune!!!
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? These song totally screams Six Degrees of Turbulence.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 8, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Are you kidding me? These song totally screams Six Degrees of Turbulence.


 
"I'm just a poor girl, afraid of this cruel world"


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 8, 2010)

I had no idea there was more than one crabcore band until I saw this thread. Reminded me to shave my head and wear pants that don't constrict my nutsack.


----------



## boni (Jul 8, 2010)

all metal purist living with their grandmas complaining about a band mixing autotune + deathcore vocals and trance.


----------



## eric86 (Jul 8, 2010)

Deathcore hate is so strong!! lol
I mean i have never thought that the new cryptopsy album is nearly as good as anything else they have done (Obviously) and im not a fan of the coreish aproach to the songwriting- but i dont thinks its shit either!
I think some elements could carry through to any new stuff they write.. Hopefully they just go back to brutal as tech death, and leave the new vocalist in the band.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 8, 2010)

metulkult said:


>



what's wrong with music today? i want to kill somebody, now.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gonna run against a wall if I hear one more auto-tuned song today


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 8, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I'm gonna run against a wall if I'll hear one more auto-tuned song today


 
Initiate Kanye West dump







kidding


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 8, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 8, 2010)

boni said:


> all metal purist living with their grandmas complaining about a band mixing autotune + deathcore vocals and trance.



I'd rather be true to the music I grew up with, than be a totally emofied wang


----------



## -One- (Jul 8, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.



Being a fan of trance and house music, I actually really liked that


----------



## metulkult (Jul 8, 2010)

boni said:


> all metal purist living with their grandmas complaining about a band mixing autotune + deathcore vocals and trance.



I'm not a metal purist, by any means whatsoever 
I love bands like August Burns Red, Misery Signals, Architects, Counterparts etc.
This music is just tasteless, gimmicky shit though. If you live in Canada, and have seen their disBAND episode, you'll know that they are huge fucking douchebags as well.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2010)

I just watched the video, and boy I really wasted my fucking time 
I absolutely hate that singer, both his sound and his look. The guitar parts were nothing of interest. And the video itself was just fucking boring. 

/rant


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2010)

Randy said:


> Wow, those guys sure like boating.



Was it the nifty canvas boating shoes that gave it away?


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually liked it.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 8, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Initiate Kanye West dump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kanye's one of the few that pull off autotune IMO.


----------



## boni (Jul 8, 2010)

metulkult said:


> I'm not a metal purist, by any means whatsoever
> I love bands like August Burns Red, Misery Signals, Architects, Counterparts etc.
> This music is just tasteless, gimmicky shit though. If you live in Canada, and have seen their disBAND episode, you'll know that they are huge fucking douchebags as well.





CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd rather be true to the music I grew up with, than be a totally emofied wang




OK, they are douche bags. But where's the scientific proof that their music is tasteless?

Music is subjective. Deal it with it. You are not better person because of your musical taste.


Of course their sound is popular and simpler. But there's no reason why popular music should be better than complex inaccessible music. Also, there's no scientific or cultural law prohibiting someone from making simple accessible popular music. 


If theirs lyrics were loaded with immoral or amoral shit, then I would personally advocate lethal injection to all band members, though. But their lyrics are generic, their behavior too. They are doing their job or what they think is art. Generic, yes... But it doesn't mean shit.


PS: I don't like them, I find them tolerable. Their lyrics and behavior seemed fined.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 9, 2010)

boni said:


> OK, they are douche bags. But where's the scientific proof that their music is tasteless?
> 
> Music is subjective. Deal it with it. You are not better person because of your musical taste.
> 
> ...



Never said I'm a better person. I believe I stated that I'm not a metal purist, but I just plain don't like these guys, and them being absolute douchebags only adds fuel to my fire of not liking them. People have opinions, and some people just won't like some other music. Deal with it.


We should just lock this thread up anyways. It's becoming into another Metal vs Emofag thread.


----------



## Variant (Jul 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The dude that did that Carl Sagan tribute vid. is one of the few that pull off autotune IMO.



Fixed.







metulkult said:


>









 I don't know why... but I pushed play. I knew it would sound exactly like it did... but I listened anyway.  



All I really want to know is: What is with *that* chorus?! Not the one on this song. The one that's on this song _*and*_ *EVERY OTHER POP/PUNK/CORE/WHATEVER* song made in the last seven years: 
*"Laa la la la, laaaaaa, laa la la la, laaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaa..."*.  

What the fuck? I'm not gonna tell phagcore bands to stop with their genre altogether (it would be nice though ), just quit it with that chorus part. Fuck. I've heard it 10,000 times in 10,000 different songs, and I try to avoid this shit. Seriously, it's so cheesedick annoying that it makes me want to beat the baby Jesus to death with the dead baby Gandhi.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 9, 2010)

Variant said:


> Fixed.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 9, 2010)

*
^ ELECTRO/INDUSTRIAL & VOCAL WIN.*


*^ PERCUSSION WIN.
*
*^ 80's WIN.*


*^ FX WIN.
*

*^ COMMERCIAL/MIX WIN.*


*^ TECHNO/TONE WIN.*

*^ ELECTRONICA/PERCUSSION/MODERN METAL WIN.
*

*^ PERCUSSION/MODERN/GLITCH WIN.
*

*^ SKITZ SYNTH/URBAN/HARDCORE WIN.*


*^ VOCAL FX/HARDCORE WIN.
*

*^ GUITAR TONE/PERCUSSION WIN.*



metulkult said:


>



*
^ FUCKING FAILURE ON ALL COUNTS.*








/opinionated asshole


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Demoniac wins the thread?


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 9, 2010)

He definitely does.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 9, 2010)

This thread should be closed, and stickyed. All because of Demoniac's post.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 9, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> This thread should be closed, and stickyed. All because of Demoniac's post.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone had to say it


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, this thread is really depressing. I've noticed lately on Kerrang and whatnot the sheer amount of produced/manufactured "metal" about. The capitalists have finally realized that there is a large enough crowd of 13 year old scene kids to make some dollar.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 9, 2010)

It was always bound to happen. Just ignore it and eventually they'll get over it.

And if they don't, well, that's why Napalm was_ invented_.


----------



## boni (Jul 10, 2010)

metulkult said:


> People have opinions, and some people just won't like some other music




*There's no scientific evidence that places people who listen to metal in a better intelectual position than people to listen to pop, 'emo', 'rap', metalcore or 'mallcore'. Zero. Nada.*



If your opnion is that complex and innacesible music is better than simpler pop music and that people who listen to 'complex' music are better than people who listen to pop music, then your opnion is based in a hallucinatory world. I could say that you want to find reasons to place yourself in a special position, to feel special against others. But that could hurt you. 



Listening to complex music, metal, just puts you in a position where your brain is trained to be attracted to that genre, trained to artistically and subjectively embrace it. Simple put: it doesn't make you a better person, morally or intellectually.


Of course I'm talking just about music, the sequence of sound waves produced by instruments, not lyrics or visual style. You could say that metal bands have better lyrics and attitude than others bands. I could agree with that. There was a research about that. People acknowledged that rap and pop music was usually appropriated.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 10, 2010)

boni said:


> *There's no scientific evidence that places people who listen to metal in a better intelectual position than people to listen to pop, 'emo', 'rap', metalcore or 'mallcore'. Zero. Nada.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, I'm not saying I'm better than anybody else. All I'm saying is that I dislike the music.
It's just the majority of most people, (I'm talking about, the mainstream crowd, and the metal crowd) generally just don't like this stuff, unless they're the 13 year old buy/girl that likes to straighten his/her hair and put on black nail polish.

If I said I disliked Periphery, or Dream Theater, and said this band was my favourite, I would be shit on for days on end, because the majority of people think this music is a joke.

Good music and bad music is subjective, but douchebags are douchebags, and regardless of what their music is like, these guys are douchebags who think they're better than everyone. They walked around on the Protest the Hero Fortress headline tour like they owned the place, pushed kids aside when they asked for autographs,and generally just acted like a bunch of douchers.

And, Demoniac's post wins the interwebz.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 10, 2010)

metulkult said:


> WARNING: I AM ABOUT TO FUCK YOUR EARS UP. IF YOU ARE IN A GENERALLY GOOD MOOD, DON'T LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC.




If you think that's horrible. I wonder what Brokencyde would do to your ears.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2010)

boni said:


> *There's no scientific evidence that places people who listen to metal in a better intelectual position than people to listen to pop, 'emo', 'rap', metalcore or 'mallcore'. Zero. Nada.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually there was a study that showed listening to classical music and jazz improved your ability to do math and I'm betting there's a similar correlation going on with metal music


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Actually there was a study that showed listening to classical music and jazz improved your ability to do math and I'm betting there's a similar correlation going on with metal music



I listened to a story on cbc radio about how listening to atonal/dissonanant music (they used metal as an example I think) can actually change/improve pattern recognition, but I think it needs to be listened to while the brain is still developing, i.e. childhood. After that it doesn't make much difference.

I don't remember the science behind the study though, so don't ask


----------

